# Happy to be here!



## alex_200 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hello everyone, thought i might introduce myself. I'm 25 years old and i only cycled once but i'm planning the next one very soon. Gaining 28 pounds in 10 weeks for the typical hard gainer that i am was... interesting even though i get that suspicious look from friends and family... oh well... Told em i was taking 50g of creatine per day.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 9, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*alex_200* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## sofargone561 (Dec 9, 2011)

50g? LMAOi snort it to


----------



## GreenOx (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 10, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## brazey (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## swollen (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## thefastship (Dec 10, 2011)

Weclome


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## LabpeRep (Dec 13, 2011)

welcome on board


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Plaincoupe (Dec 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 20, 2011)

Ha ha!  That's a good one!  50g of creatine a day, damn that water bloat!  Lol, welcome aboard.


----------



## KingLouie (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome!~


----------



## gdriver5 (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

